
Trying to be ReactJs. Looks funny - alexro
https://medium.com/@bluepnume/sane-scalable-angular-apps-are-tricky-but-not-impossible-lessons-learned-from-paypal-checkout-c5320558d4ef
======
coldtea
I, for one, find the title of the HN submission much more descriptive and
accurate than the actual Medium post title.

